# So, my betta is on my pumpkin



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

My student group does pumpkin carving every Halloween. I have a gimpy right hand from a lingering sprain and didn't want to aggravate it before National Novel Writing Month, so I decided I was going to draw on my pumpkin instead of carve... and the results are favorable!

I am no artist, but give me something to copy, I am reasonably proficient. This is from a picture of Tycho I took earlier today. I love you, Tycho! <3


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Too cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

That is actually really good!


----------

